# Where can you get quality Bettas?



## jtafaro (May 28, 2015)

I have been looking in pet stores for the past several weeks for Bettas. I am horrified at what I have seen. The local pet stores--even the ones which only sell fish--have very limited selections. They are mostly VT's. And they sell those small unfiltered containers that really are more trouble than they are worth. Only serious hobbyists would put up with the frequent water changes needed.

The worst place I have seen is Walmart and Petsmart. I thought Petco had a better selection until I went into one today I hadn't been in before. Why do the ones we see on U Tube look so nice and healthy even though they are in very small containers and stores here have such poor quality fish that are so poorly maintained? In one video from Vietnam I saw a vendor on the side of the road with fish in soft drink bottles that looked better than Petco's fish.

I actually bought 4 bettas from a different Petco that were healthy. Two of them are Delta Tails even though Petco labels them wrong very often. The only problem I have had is anal fins that have torn. That might have been because of the Aqueon Betta Bow's filter. I put an inline off/on switch on the filter and turned it off. The fish seem happier but I will run it periodically to keep the water clean. I really think filtration is necessary but isn't possible in small containers. I would like to keep more Bettas but don't have the room. Even a 5 gal costs over 50 dollars after you buy all the things you need to keep the fish in a proper environment.

Has anyone bought bettas on Ebay? I am curious how that worked out. Any feedback will be welcome.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a question for majerah1, she is a betta expert.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

There are some beauties on Aquabid but they are shipped from Thailand to a transhipper before they are sent to the buyer.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would go to the International Betta Congress facebook page and look there. You can view many fish and if you see some you like, ask! Many breeders would have plenty of non show quality stock to sell.


----------

